# Leaches,chicken liver, ivory soap



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Went to the Chattohoochee River today with 40 jugs { well 12" foam fun pool noodles]. Put chicken liver on the orange noodles,Leaches on the green noodles, ivory soap on the yellow noodles. Caught one on ivory soap5 on liver,and 12 on the live leaches. Experimented with the soap,but thought the liver would outfish the leaches but was wrong. Fished about 3 hours and caught all channel cat, 1 to 4 lb range. Tony


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to jug around here but never had the will power to do it. Was the water swift where you were placing them? How deep?


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Sent PM


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

It sounds like you had fun. Were you fishing the Georgia side?


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

> *Geronimo (4/7/2008)*It sounds like you had fun. Were you fishing the Georgia side?


Fishinwhits.....Do not answer this post from Geronimo! He is a Game Warden...


----------

